# New Swanky Dashboard on the Tribute 650 !



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

As it is a while since I had fixed, modded or made something for the old 650 I thought it time the wallet came out again after hiding it away for Christmas. I was taken by the "Gentleman's Club" feel to a friends Bentley he hires out for weddings and an Idea soon formed..... 

Enough chat, as requested by Wenlock here are some pics of my latest Tribby project, a walnut dash board !.......... now I have just to sort that dam gear stick!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very, very, tasty, wheres the cocktail cabinet and champers?

That must have been a right pig to do, well done.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Most impressive 650.
You are a real 'hands on' chappie.
Yours must now be one of the most desirable Tributes on the road.

And despite all these swanky new Autocruise, Swift, Autosleeper et al Panel Vans, there is still nothing to touch the Tribute for sheer value for money, notwithstanding the few rough edges.
Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

very posh matey,i like very much, puts a bit of class to the normaly bland dash


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Well done that man. What a posh job !

Give us the info, where from and, if you don't mind, how much.

I have followed most of your mods and done a few. 
Some while ago you did a mod on the drivers seat swivel, I know it is somewhere on this site, is it still functioning and have you had any probs with it ?

Many thanks.
Paul


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

WOW well done that looks fantastic, but I am not even going to ask about the 'you know what' :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for your comments, I am very pleased with how its turned out.

All you need is a new pair of glasses and a lot of patience. I got it as a kit from these people :
http://www.walnutdashcompany.com/

They occasionally sell on ebay as well, I managed to pick mine up from ebay for £30 + postage 8O 8O ( normally £150)  but you have to wait 21 days for delivery.

Wenlock, the drivers seat swivel works fine and makes it a lot easier to get in and out of the seat from inside the van as the seat swivels a lot further around now. The 550s are like that standard but we have a longer side seat in the 650, my original post should be here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-30253.html


----------

